# Good price for an SP2022?



## timrocks311 (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been looking to buy my first handgun for range shooting/home defense. I'm still not sure what I want. I've mainly been looking at 9mm due to cost of ammo, but I was checking out a local gun shop yesterday for the first time and they had 3 SP2022s available in .40 S&W, with nightsights. $475 ea. he said they were turned in by local LEOs who got new guns. 

I like Sig overall as a brand, but a new 226 is more than I really want to spend on my first gun. was looking at a Glock 17 too. This 2022 seemed like a good price. I'm just curious what you all think of the gun overall and the price? I'm not convinced I'll buy it, but I'm interested.

thanks!


----------



## everready (Jan 1, 2011)

You should go to a range that rents guns and shoot as many as you can. Be sure to write the pistol model on the target, distance you're shooting from. You should also note how the pistol felt, if you could reach all of the controls, how you liked the sights, etc........... I would not buy a pistol based on price and/or availability alone. 

Al


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

I bought my SP2022 .40s&w two-tone w/ nightsights and 2 mags used for $350. The shop I bought of from was only asking $375.
I really do love the gun and think I got a great deal. I would happily pay $100 more and personally think its worth twice that.
I probably have close to 5k rds (mostly reloads) through it without the slightest problem.

And what a beautiful trigger!!!


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

Not a bad price if the gun is in almost new condition. I paid $500 for mine brand new when it was on sale at Gander and it came with 2 mags. Awesome gun. I dont know which i like the most out of the 3 sigs i have. the other 2 are a P6 and P226 all three of which are 9mm. ( i seem to like the 9's the most ) I have a 1911 .45 as well but i just like the way sigs feel.

No matter what caliber you get the 2022 in it's a garuntee that youll love it.


----------

